# Helical staircase



## Delfagio1 (1 Feb 2010)

Hey everyone, Im really interested in putting a helical staircase into my new build. Basically I have been told if I get it made in wood it could cost possibly 40,000 euro. I have been told to look about getting it made out of steel, and cover it in plasterboard and wood.

Anyone have a helical staircase in their house who could help me or anyone got any information on this

Thanks

Steven


----------



## Complainer (3 Feb 2010)

These stairs are often fairly unsafe for kids, older people - anyone who is a bit unsure on their feet.


----------



## onq (3 Feb 2010)

A wide, gently rounded helical stairs can add grace and beauty to a significant room that's often under valued - the entrance hall/stairs hall.
A moderate increase in hazard may arise and may be limited due to both ends of the treads being able to accommodate a footfall
This is a stairs perhaps 1200-1500 wide, with 250-350mm treads, 150mm risers and a length of 4 metres.
With the wide steps and gentle slope, its geometry is more suited to that of a public staircase.
This gently sloping piece of winderment [sic] is probably not what you had in mind.

A word of caution.

From TDG K

http://www.environ.ie/en/Publicatio...ng/BuildingStandards/FileDownLoad,1651,en.pdf

_1.1.6 The varying tread width of a tapered step
can cause people to misjudge distances and can lead
to falls. For this reason, *the use of tapered steps*
*should be avoided*. If it is necessary to use them,
they should preferably be situated at the bottom of
the stairs.

Public stairs should not contain tapered steps.

Where consecutive treads are used, a uniform going
should be maintained. For tapered treads, the going
should conform with par. 1.1.4 when measured as
follows

(a) if the flight is narrower than 900 mm,
measured in the middle, and

(b) if the flight is 900 mm or wider, measured 270
mm from each side.

In addition, the going at the narrow end should be a
minimum of 75 mm.

====================================

_Sheltered housing suppliers have banned even tapered steps.
Using a helical stairs as the only stairs escape from the upper floors may give rise to problems with safety in use, your insurance, future letting or eventual sell-on.
I recently saw the indent of a lady's head on a plasterboard parition where she'd fallen on a tapered tread from an attic conversion access stairs - luckily she'd fallen near the bottom - she broke her wrist in the fall.

FWIW

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Delfagio1 (4 Feb 2010)

Hey ONQ,

Thanks for the post. I had a look at that environ.ie pdf file. Thanks very much for that. It made an interesting read. Theres actually loads of nfoation in it. Well we are installing a helical staircase ino the hallway, but we are aware of the issues with falls and how the treads can be quite narrow on the inside, so we are designing the staircase so that it is a good size to ensure that the tread will not be too narrow on the inside to avid any hazard.

Many thanks

Delfagio1


----------



## onq (4 Feb 2010)

Can I respectfully suggest you go beyond my advice and discuss this with your local authority and who ever is designing your building/stairs installation?
Having such an unusual stairs will definitely attract the attention of the inspecitng architect or surveyor at sell on.
If the local authority thinks this a breach of regulations any cert won't be worth the paper its written on.
Your architect may be unwilling to certify the design of this stairs because of the issues raised above.
This is not to dampen your spirits or creativity, its to make sure it doesn't come back to haunt you.

The other provisions of Part K also apply. You may find with a gently sloping wide stairs approach means you run out of space, but you still cannot exceed 16 risers in any one flight, even if you have a gentle slope.
A total length over 16 risers requires a landing at least IIRC the width of the stairs, which can be unsightly in the middle of the curve, but useful at the bottom, where it gives a pedestal preferably with a minimum of three steps from which to survey the entrance hall/make a dramatic entry.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## kellygig (8 Feb 2010)

Hi Steven, 
For helical stairs you could check out,  Spiral Ireland .ie.  They fitted a spiral stairs last year for our attic without any problems, but I did see helical stairs in their brochure.


----------



## Delfagio1 (9 Feb 2010)

Hey ONQ,

Once again thanks for the heads up on the information, Ill have a talk with ourlocal authorities and Architech. Much appreciated.

Kellygig,

Thanks for your post also, Ill have a look on their website.

Great help everyone thank you all very much


----------



## onq (9 Feb 2010)

Hey Delfagio1,

You're very welcome.
Perhaps you'd let us know how you get on with the LA and arch and post a piccie of it after installation to show how it looks

ONQ

[broken link removed]


----------

